# 4 weeks postop, still don't feel well



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Quick update and some questions: I am now 4 weeks postop from my total thyroidectomy and 2 parathyroidectomies. My incision looks great, only about an inch long with minimal swelling. Most of the time I feel good, back to work, no voice issues and swallowing easily. My calcium levels have stabilized and my endocrinologist will start titration to get me on the correct synthroid dose. However, some days I still feel a bit on the jittery side with fast heart rate, dizziness and generally feeling off kilter. How long do these symptoms last and is there anything I can do to make it better? Also I seem to have developed some mild muscle twitches which I notice at rest, is this a hypothyroid symptom?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you not started on medication yet?

Yes, those can be hypothyroid symptoms. They can also be hyperthyroid symptoms.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Octavia.

At four weeks, I bet you have virtually no thyroid hormone left.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

I started on synthroid 88 mcg the day after surgery, the doc based it on weight since I am petite and slender


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What tests is your endo running to determine if you are on the right dose?


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

I will be seeing her next week for a bunch of labs, and one week postop she did a TSH only which was 1.34, the highest it's been in 2 years. We had a lot of trouble regulating my calcium so I've been having electrolyte panels done. She said I will get a full thyroid panel when I see her next and we will adjust the synthroid dose based on TSH and T4 levels


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Muscle twitching can also be a sign of low calcium.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Well the twitches have slowed but it know my calcium level is high normal, we've been watching that. I'm wondering if my symptoms could be related to my synthroid dose. I am on only 88mcg, but when I look at their website at the list of side effects, I seem to have many of them. I have an endo appointment next week. Any questions I should ask?


----------

